# GEZ fordert Begründung bei Auszug aus Wohnung



## Hippo (12 August 2011)

> Die Gebühreneinzugszentrale (GEZ) will künftig mehr von Mietern wissen, als Datenschützern lieb ist. Unter anderem will die GEZ die Gründe für einen Umzug wissen.


http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Datenschu...ung-3338739.html?r=261523413360536&lid=134333


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2011)

Das geht die doch mal einen feuchten ... an.

Die scheinen zu vergessen, dass eine Abmeldung kein "Abmeldeantrag", sondern eine Abmeldung ist.


----------



## Nixe (13 August 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das geht die doch mal einen feuchten ... an.
> 
> Die scheinen zu vergessen, dass eine Abmeldung kein "Abmeldeantrag", sondern eine Abmeldung ist.



Da hast du wohl recht.Allerdings wenn dies wieder ein neues "Gesetz" wird und du Angaben machen musst,ziehst du entweder nie wieder um oder aber du "fügst" dich.


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2011)

... oder ich laß es darauf ankommen ...
Die Brüder schicken mir seit Jahren immer wieder Zettel auf denen ich mich erklären soll warum ich nicht angemeldet bin. (Läuft auf den Namen meiner Freundin und die hat "RF" im Schwerbeschädigtenausweis und ist somit befreit)
Was kann ich dafür daß die das immer per Infopost schicken und alles was Infopost ist halte ich für unverlangte Werbung ...
... und für die hat es einen speziellen Briefkasten


----------



## Heiko (13 August 2011)

Halte ich genauso.


----------



## Nixe (15 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> ... oder ich laß es darauf ankommen ...
> Die Brüder schicken mir seit Jahren immer wieder Zettel auf denen ich mich erklären soll warum ich nicht angemeldet bin. (Läuft auf den Namen meiner Freundin und die hat "RF" im Schwerbeschädigtenausweis und ist somit befreit)
> Was kann ich dafür daß die das immer per Infopost schicken und alles was Infopost ist halte ich für unverlangte Werbung ...
> ... und für die hat es einen speziellen Briefkasten



Ab 2013 sollen Seh-und Hörbehinderte pro Haushalt ein Drittel der neuen Gebühr zahlen.
Allein Hartz -IV-Empfänger können einen Befreiungsantrag stellen,der jedoch wenn, dann nur befristet genehmigt wird.Selbst wenn man keinenTV besitzt muss man zahlen,da das neue Beitragsmodell Geräteunabhängig ist .Bin gespannt wann für Waschmaschinen,Trockner ,Backofen und Co ,GEBÜHREN verlangt werden .


----------

